# pkg 1.1.4 create repo fail (pkgdb.c:1171)



## makeissue (Oct 2, 2013)

I try to build `pkg repo` but fail

```
# pkg repo -q  ./
pkg: sqlite: cannot rollback - no transaction is active (pkgdb.c:1171)
cannot create repository catalogue

# pkg -v
1.1.4
```

How do I send this kind of report to the maintenance team?


----------



## makeissue (Oct 2, 2013)

And my FreeBSD version is:

```
# uname -spr
FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p4 i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2013)

See if removing the old files (digests.txz, packagesite.txz and repo.txz) helps.


----------



## makeissue (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. But I have already removed them.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2013)

Have you tried the absolute path instead of a relative one?

`pkg repo /usr/ports/packages`

Also try rebuilding ports-mgmt/pkg. If all else fails it's probably a good idea to submit a PR.


----------



## kpa (Oct 2, 2013)

Post on the freebsd-pkg mailing list.


----------

